

Ask HN: who can i hire to hack my platform - andrewhillman

I am looking to hire someone to find and plug any and all security holes in my code and db before I start letting in the 13,223 users who have been on user wait list. Who&#x27;s got links from reputable and transparent white hat hackers?<p>Thanks. Any help is appreciate because security is important to me.
======
unknownhad
Hey, I think I can help you. PM me off list. @anand_himanshu

------
jsnk
If you are running Rails, you should ask @homakov
([https://twitter.com/homakov](https://twitter.com/homakov)) for his service.

He hacked Github and Facebook before.

~~~
kerosen
Yep, Homakov is one of the best when Rails is involved.

~~~
andrewhillman
thanks, but not rails. i probably should have mentioned this. i'm not trendy -
its php.

~~~
JohnHaugeland
Egor works on the wire protocol; his work is not language specific. The reason
people think he's good at Rails is that he's recently caught some serious
rails stuff.

But since what he's really looking at is the protocol, his work should be
equally good in any web setting.

